# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  دعوى رجوع تقادم سقوط دعوى المطعون ضده فى الرجوع على التابع بالتقادم الثلاثي

## ساره يوسف

*دعوى رجوع تقادم سقوط دعوى المطعون ضده فى الرجوع على التابع بالتقادم الثلاثي مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر خطأ فى تطبيق القانون – أساس ذلك.*

*المحكمة:*
*وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه مخالفة القانون والخطأ فى تطبيقه وفى بيان ذلك يقول إنه تمسك أمام  محكمة الموضوع بسقوط دعوى المطعون ضده فى الرجوع عليه بالتقادم الثلاثي المنصوص عليه فى المادة 172 من القانون المدني إذ يترتب على قيام المطعون ضده بالوفاء عنه بمبلغ التعويض المقضي به فى الدعوى رقم 2468 لسنة 1999 مدني محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية إلى المضرور المحكوم عليه فيها حلوله محله فى ذات الحق إعمالاً لقاعدة الحلول القانوني المقررة له باعتباره فى حكم الكفيل المتضامن المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 172،326/1 من القانون المدني بما يخوله نتيجة لهذا الحلول التمسك قبل المتبوع بما له من دفوع قبل المضرور. وإذا كانت دعوى المطعون ضده بصفته قبل قد سقطت بالتقادم الثلاثي المشار إليه لصيرورة الحكم الصادر بإدانته نهائياً بتاريخ 17/1/1998 ولم يرفع المطعون ضده دعواه الحالية بالرجوع إلا بتاريخ 18/2/2004 أي بعد أكثر من ثلاث سنوات وكانت مطالبة المضرور للمطعون ضده المتبوع وحده لا تقطع هذا التقادم بالنسبة إليه فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى برفض هذا الدفع تأسيساً على أن التقادم الثلاثي المنصوص عليه فى المادة 172 من القانون المدني هو تقادم إستثنائى خاص بدعوى التعويض الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع فلا يسرى على الالتزامات التي تنشأ مباشرة من القانون والتي تجرى عليها فى شأن تقادمها أحكام التقادم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 من القانون المدني فإنه يكون معيباً بما يستوجب نقضه.*
*وحيث إن هذا النعي فى محله ذلك أن مسئولية المتبوع عن أعمال تابعه غير المشروعة هي – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – مسئولية تبعية مقررة بحكم القانون لمصلحة المضرور وتقوم على فكرة الضمان القانوني فيعتبر المتبوع فى حكم الكفيل المتضامن كفالة مصدرها القانون وليس العقد ومن ثم فإن أوفى المتبوع التعويض كان له أ ن يرجع به كله على تابعه محدث الضرر كما يرجع الكفيل المتضامن على المدين الذي كفله لأنه المسئول معه. وهذه القاعدة هي التي قننها المشرع فى المادة 17 من القانون المدني التي تقضى به المسئول عن عمل الغير حق الرجوع عليه فى الحدود التي يكون فيها هذا الغير مسئولاً عن تعويض الضرر ولم يقصد المشرع بتلك المادة بأن يستحدث للمتبوع قاعدة شخصية جديدة يرجع بها على تابعه وإنما يكون له عند وفائه بالتعويض للدائن المضرور أن يرجع على التابع بإحدى دعويين، الأولى دعوى الحلول المنصوص عليها فى المادة 799 من القانون المدني والتي ليست إلا تحقيقاً للقاعدة العامة فى الحلول القانوني المنصوص عليه فى المادة 326 من القانون المذكور والتي تقضى بأن الموفى يحل محل الدائن الذي استوفى حقه إذا كان الموفى ملزماً بوفاء الدين عن المدين وإذا كان للمدين فى حالة الرجوع عليه بهذه الدعوى أن يتمسك بمواجهة الكفيل بالدفوع التي كان له أن يتمسك بها فى مواجهة الدائن، فإن من حق التابع أن يتمسك قبل المدفوع الذي أوفى التعويض عنه للمضرور بانقضاء حق هذا الدائن المضرور قبله بالتقادم المقرر فى المادة 172 من القانون المدني لدعوى التعويض الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع على أساس إنه انقضى على علم المضرور بحدوث الضرر وبالشخص المسئول عنه أكثر من ثلاث سنوات دون أن يرفع المضرور عليه الدعوى بطلب التعويض  وعلى أساس أن رفعه الدعوى على المتبوع (الطاعن) لا يقطع التقادم بالنسبة إليه والتقادم هذا لا يرد على حق المتبوع فى الرجوع على التابع، وإنما على حق الدائن الأصلي الذي انتقل إلى المتبوع بحلول محل الدائن (المضرور) فيه والذي يطالب به المتبوع تابعه، ذلك أن المتبوع حين يوفى التعويض للدائن المضرور فإنه يحل محل هذا الدائن فى نفس حقه وينتقل إليه هذا الحق بما يرد عليه من دفوع، والدعوى الثانية التي يستطيع المتبوع الرجوع بها على تابعه هي الدعوى الشخصية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 324 مدني التي تقضى بأنه إذا قام الغير بوفاء الدين كان له حق الرجوع على المدين بقدر ما دفعه. وهذه الدعوى سواء كان أسسها الإثراء بلا سبب أو الفضالة فإن المتبوع لا يستطيع الرجوع بها إذا كان قد أوفى التعويض للدائن المضرور بعد عن كان حق الدائن فيه قد سقط  بالنسبة للتابع لأن هذا لا يغير شيئاَ من هذا العطاء وليس للمتبوع أن يرجع على تابعه بالتعويض الذي أوفاه بالدعوى الشخصية التي قررها القانون فى المادة 800 من القانون المدني للكفيل قبل المدين وذلك لما هو مقرر من عدم جواز رجوع الكفيل بهذه الدعوى إذا كانت الكفالة لمصلحة الدائن المضرور وحده. لما كان ذلك وكان المطعون ضده بصفته قد أقام بتاريخ 18/12/2004 دعواه بالرجوع على الطاعن بما أداه من تعويض ومصاريف باعتباره مسئولاً عنه بدفع الطاعن بسقوط الحق فى إقامتها بالتقادم الثلاثي المنصوص عليه فى المادة 172 من القانون المدني على أساس أنه قد انقضى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على علم المضرور بحدوث الضرر الشخصي المسئول عنه والذي لا ينقطع برفع المضرور الدعوى رقم 24068 لسنة 1999 مدني محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية على المطعون ضده بصفته وحده بتاريخ 6/12/1999 ما دام أنه لم يتم اختصار الطاعن فيها فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ رفض هذا الدفع على سند من أن هذه الدعوى هي دعوى رجوع بالدعوى الشخصية وليست دعوى حلول ولا تخضع للتقادم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 374 من ذات القانون فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ تطبيقه بما يوجب نقضه.*
*وحيث إن الموضوع صالح للفصل فيه ولما تقدم، فإنه يتعين القضاء فى موضوع الاستئناف رقم 4407 لسنة 81 ق أسيوط برفضه وبتأييد الحكم المستأنف.*

*( محكمة النقض – الدائرة المدنية – الطعن رقم 8733 لسنة   77ق – جلسة 14/5/2008).      *

----------

